# Enabling Backdoors



## ritchf (Jun 5, 2002)

Hi Guys

Is the backdoor functionality still available on the VM TiVo, I have had the S1 for over 6 years and love some of the extra information that backdoors enabled shows.

Cheers

Ritch


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

What extra functionality are you after as some are there now - just not in backdoor.


----------

